# Club Distance Obsession/Addiction



## enjoylife (Nov 2, 2010)

Club Distance Obsession/Addiction

How many of you have suffered from the obsession of hitting a 7 iron 150 yds., or a 3 wood 200 yds. etc.? I used to, but not long ago I realized something, I am 56 years old and I am not going to hit the ball the same distance I once did. My 150 yd. club used to be the 7 iron and a few years back it became the 6 iron. But, now with my aches and pains and the desire to swing smooth and hit the ball sweet I am using the 5 iron as my 150 club. It really bothered me when I went from hitting the 7that distance to the 6, but you know what? It's really irrelevant, as long as a person knows how far they hit each club, that's all that matters. I was just curious if it had bothered any more of you old geezers they way it once did me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site! I'm not am old geezer but sometime it bothers me that I know how far a club should hit but I cant do it for what ever reason but most of the time I just try to play straight nice shots it's a lot easier in theory then trying to smash it and then it hooks right.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Luke, I like nice and straight. I don't worry about my distance, I just try to be consistant with my swing and get the same distance with each club, each shot. My clubs generally play shorter than what is thought of as standard, anyway. I use oversize grips and it throws my swing weight off some.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Enjoylife: I'm like you at 61+yrs with the aches and pains and I have to agree with Luke, I can hear his ego swell across the pacific, we just have to club up and keep it in the fairway. 

I can hardly waite for the muchkin of Geelong to hit thirty then he'll be a member of the geezer club


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

As my teacher Yoda would say:
"To grip it and rip it, ball looking for sure...
To hit it nice and smoothly, ball looking no more"

My buds like to hit it as hard as humanly possible and end up looking for it on one side or the other, off in the rough or woods. I just like to hit it nice and smooth and see it sitting in the fairway. Thats the place to be!

I play old clubs so I am always a club or two different than what they are hitting. What ever one will keep me out of trouble and in the nice grass is the one that I am hitting.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gee a member of the geezer club at 30 then what club are you in Bob?

I do have to admit sometimes the mind turns off and I try to smash one but then that doesnt work and I remember why I dont hit like that....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Those of us that are over 50 years our phyiscal abilities change. there are some midigating factors to take into account: how often you play or practice, type of work, general health. Besides my mental craziness I do have injuries from my 20 years in the military so I don't hit the ball as hard or far as others in my age group.
So to answer my young friend's question...the welp, at 30 to 40 you're a geezer, 41 to 59 you're an old geezer,
60 to 69 you're an old fart, at 70 and up "Depends"


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I think sometimes we think pride and bragging rights are important and if we can hit xx yards with xx club we're bigger and better than the next bloke, but really it is about going straight and being consistent. No good giving it a good whack if you just end up in the drink, even if it does travel along way.


----------

